# JTF 2, CSOR



## shane2two (16 Sep 2012)

Can anyone tell me what the American and British equivalents of CSOR and JTF2 would be?


----------



## RCDtpr (16 Sep 2012)

American: 1st SFOD Delta and Navy SEALS DEVGRU would probably be the closest equivalents to JTF2.  75th Ranger Regiment and the Green Berets is comparable to CSOR.

Britain:  SAS = JTF2.  As for CSOR I don't know.....Para Pathfinders perhaps?


----------



## Edward Campbell (16 Sep 2012)

Don't forget, on the UK side:

SBS - See here; and

SFSG - See here


----------



## Humphrey Bogart (8 Oct 2012)

Closest equivalent to CSOR in the British Army would be the SFSG; however, the Brits treat all their true light inf units (Parachute Regt, Royal Marines, RAF Regt) as elite infantry; therefore, they could all be seen in that vein to some extent.  

http://www.eliteukforces.info/

Above link provides a link to UK Elite Forces...


----------

